# Battle Born Quattro 2011 Sept 23-25 Las Vegas



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

This years event will kick off Friday Sept 23rd with a casual meet & greet as quattro's rumble into the valley. The host hotel is once again Aliante Station. Stay tuned I will posting the discount code for the hotel within the next couple days.

Saturday Sept 24th will be a social day, Lunch and dealer tour will be compliments of Audi Henderson. They have been known to have a cool car up their sleeve, lets see what they have for us this year. The afternoon we'll enjoy a scenic drive, ending up at Aliante Station for the banquet and raffle.

Sunday will have options for those who can stay through the day. We have been invited to join the Las Vegas Chapter of the Porsche Club at Spring Mountain Motorsports Ranch for a day full of track time at a significant discount. For those who do not wish to participate on the track you are welcome to enjoy the amenities of the country club-like facility or take another short scenic drive through Red Rock Canyon on the west side of Las Vegas. We are currently working on a weekend wrap-up barbeque to send everyone off with a full tummy.

Spread the word, our event highlights the UrQuattro but we are welcoming enthusiast models within the Marque. 

Details will be added and updated as we get closer, Registration is OPEN :beer:

http://battlebornquattro.com


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

i'll be there.


----------

